# Regarding Pressurized CO2 Equipment



## Darkblade48

Moderators: Feel free to move this to the appropriate forum if you feel it is necessary.

I was just wondering how many people would be interested in pressurized CO2 equipment (either individual parts, or a complete setup, minus the CO2 cylinder).

I just want to see if anyone is interested, as I can source parts easily, and can assemble the setups as well (if people are DIY averse).

As always, I usually have some spare pressurized CO2 equipment for sale (bits and pieces, but never a whole setup).


----------



## 5318008

*Interested*

For the right price, I'm very very interested.

My cheapo setup right now is giving me headaches with floating bubble rates and doing research on how to build one is overwhelming. Couple that with not having a car to move around to source parts is leaving me with options like GLA which are expensive for what I'd get.

I'm pretty sure there are many there in the same situation as I am in.

Are you thinking of a standard setup for everyone, or customizable with parts to choose from?


----------



## Darkblade48

I am not sure on pricing yet; it all depends on what is available online. 

If I order from a particular dealer, then the prices are set in stone. The price will be higher than if I were to go onto eBay, and just wait for a good price on an item to pop up.

I have my eye on a few items (metering valve for $25, solenoids for $28, some dual stage regulators for $70), but again, the price can vary.

In general, you don't need a car to source the parts; rather you just need to have the time, patience and knowledge on what to buy and where to source it from.

Standard setup is viable if I just order all the parts from dealers that have concrete prices rather than from eBay. 

If I order parts through eBay, it may take longer, but the price differences could be larger.

For example, brand new from retailers, I could put together the following:

Single stage CO2 regulator (before shipping) $70
Needle valve - depends - I have a few kicking around )) but about $25-30
Solenoid - $30 and up, depending on the brand
JBJ bubble counter is $15
CO2 cylinder ($75 and up, depending on size)

$145 + $75 for the cylinder brings it to $220 already.

So you can see, it can be quite expensive to order from retailers. The major cost is the regulator and the CO2 cylinder, obviously, but you can sometimes cut costs on the regulator. Alternatively, for the same price, you can get a dual stage regulator.

If you were curious, my set up cost:

Dual stage regulator: $85 shipped
Metering valve: $8 shipped
Solenoid: $17 shipped
JBJ bubble counter: $15 shipped
CO2 cylinder $75

So, about $200. I could have saved more by waiting for a cheaper regulator and/or going with a used single stage regulator (may have brought the cost down to $160-$170).

I think that's the cheapest pressurized CO2 can get.


----------



## CanadaMoe

*I would be interested too*

I'm ok with DIY, just short on time.

Moe


----------



## Darkblade48

Well, there are always parts available if you need stuff immediately. 

You end up just paying whatever price the equipment retails for, rather than getting the best pricing on parts.


----------



## GaryC

Sent a PM because I'm definitely interested.


----------



## Darkblade48

PM sent back


----------



## Darkblade48

Just an update: I am looking into single stage regulators in addition to dual stage regulators, since many people have limited budgets.

While there are advantages to dual stage regulators (no chance of EOTD), due to the increase in popularity within the last few years, they have been increasing in price as well (a dual stage regulator will run about $60-70 before shipping), driving up the total cost.

I have my eyes set on some cheaper single stage regulators, however 

Edit: There are also some single stage regulators that I have found that retail from $50 - $65, so throw on the cost of a needle valve ($30), solenoid with AC adapter ($35) and an optional bubble counter ($15) and you can have a setup for as little as $130-$145 (minus the cost of the cylinder)....


----------



## Darkblade48

Anyone interested in some Fabco solenoids? 

Or, if anyone is willing to pick them up for me  Scarborough is a long ways away from Missisauga


----------



## df001

Suggestions for replacement needlevalve? fabco? I'm sick of inconsistent rate on the ?clippard? that came with the setup I picked up


----------



## Darkblade48

df001 said:


> Suggestions for replacement needlevalve? fabco? I'm sick of inconsistent rate on the ?clippard? that came with the setup I picked up


Fabco NV-55-18 (newly released, replaces the NV55 with the #10-32 connections) is good, but you can get a better metering valve (Swagelok) from me for less 

My Swagelok comes with standard 1/8" male NPT fittings too, so you can use them to connect to a bubble counter, or buy a cheap 1/8" female NPT to hose barb attachment (from Home Depot or other hardware store)...


----------



## matti2uude

Darkblade48 said:


> Anyone interested in some Fabco solenoids?
> 
> Or, if anyone is willing to pick them up for me  Scarborough is a long ways away from Missisauga


I can pick them up for you.


----------



## Darkblade48

I still have to give Sempress a call regarding stock anyway; they said the earliest they would have it is next week anyway.

No real rush, I just want a few spare solenoids for building pressurized setups


----------



## df001

Darkblade48 said:


> Fabco NV-55-18 (newly released, replaces the NV55 with the #10-32 connections) is good, but you can get a better metering valve (Swagelok) from me for less
> 
> My Swagelok comes with standard 1/8" male NPT fittings too, so you can use them to connect to a bubble counter, or buy a cheap 1/8" female NPT to hose barb attachment (from Home Depot or other hardware store)...


I'd have to check the threads off the solenoid, as right now the setup is regulator/solenoid/needlevalve/bubble-counter no idea what threads it needs. probably easiest to pull the specs off the solenoid to figure it out.


----------



## Darkblade48

If you can take the components apart, you can bring them to the hardware store and look at the sizing as well.

There are various brass fittings that you can use to just check the size (and if you need the adapters, you can buy them there too).


----------



## Darkblade48

I have enough equipment coming in for 4 regulators; 2 will be single stage, and 2 will be dual stage.

*Single stage:*
Victor SR250 series regulator
Fisherbrand 10-572 series regulator (these are just rebranded Harris or Victor regulators, I believe)

*Dual stage:*
Matheson Series 8 regulator
Fisherbrand regulator (another rebranded Victor)

I have some some stainless steel Parker metering valves (with vernier handle!) that are coming in as well.

Total cost for a basic setup (CO2 regulator, solenoid, metering valve and a simple barb for hose attachment) will be about ~$150 for the single stage, and a bit more for the dual stage ~$180, but I still have to calculate the final pricing. Pricing will also depend on whether or not you want extra goodies (bubble counter, extra brass fittings or an unusual configuration (i.e. multiple U bends)).

Pricing for the single stage regulators is comparable to other regulators that are available locally, but with much better components over all. The dual stage regulators are priced *very* competitively 

Pictures to come when I get the items, and when they are complete, I will throw up a post in the Buy and Sell, but shoot me a PM for now if you're still interested


----------



## GaryC

Sweet, can't wait


----------



## Darkblade48

I have some other surprises coming in the mail too


----------



## df001

Darkblade48 said:


> If you can take the components apart, you can bring them to the hardware store and look at the sizing as well.
> 
> There are various brass fittings that you can use to just check the size (and if you need the adapters, you can buy them there too).


The threads off the solenoid are 10-32, same off the bubblecounter although it appears to have been adapted down. what do you suggest is my best bet to replace the clippard? And how much?


----------



## Darkblade48

df001 said:


> The threads off the solenoid are 10-32, same off the bubblecounter although it appears to have been adapted down. what do you suggest is my best bet to replace the clippard? And how much?


If there is an adapter that adapts it down, it is likely from 1/8" to #10/32.

See if you can remove the adapter to expose the 1/8" NPT port, would be my suggestion.

I figure that the same is true on the bubble counter.

Almost anything is better than the Clippard needle valve. You could get a nice Parker or Swagelok metering valve from me (the Parker metering valve is coming in soon). I currently carry the Swageloks in stock.

All my stock is brand new, and the pricing is comparable to the Fabco NV-55, but of higher quality


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Greetings, 

Do you sell parts alone? I been interested in a Dual Stage for a while, been playing the Ebay game trying to find a Conca 212. 

I'm interested in the Matheson Series 8 regulator or any other Nickel plated or SS (probably way too expensive tho), got my solenoid. Basically everything beside the solenoid. 

Would be interested in the Parker or Swagelok needle valve, unless you got the Fabco with normal 1/8' fittings. 

I can also meet up in the GTA.


----------



## Darkblade48

FlyingHellFish said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Do you sell parts alone? I been interested in a Dual Stage for a while, been playing the Ebay game trying to find a Conca 212.
> 
> I'm interested in the Matheson Series 8 regulator or any other Nickel plated or SS (probably way too expensive tho), got my solenoid. Basically everything beside the solenoid.
> 
> Would be interested in the Parker or Swagelok needle valve, unless you got the Fabco with normal 1/8' fittings.
> 
> I can also meet up in the GTA.


I am not sure about selling the parts separately yet. I have enough equipment to build 4 complete setups, so with one regulator missing, I would have a spare solenoid, metering valve and CGA320 nut and stem.

I do have some spare metering valves, however.　Please take a look here:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38164


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Ah, no problem. Bump for a good price. Takes care of the searching and assembling.


----------



## Darkblade48

FlyingHellFish said:


> Ah, no problem. Bump for a good price. Takes care of the searching and assembling.


Mainly just assembling now 

Searching and order has been done. Solenoids are wired up already. Heh.

Like I said, I'll have to see what demand is like first. If you just buy the regulator and the metering valve, I can always keep an extra solenoid for a rainy day (or sell it). So many options


----------



## djtbster

ill be on the market for a co2 system soon, cant wait to see the units built and priced out. also on a side not would i be able to get an adapter to fit PB tanks to your regulator?


----------



## Darkblade48

Currently, I do not sell adapters that will go from paintball cylinder to a normal CGA320 nut.

They can be found very easily on eBay, for about ~$15-20.


----------



## Newobsession

Darkblade, any suggestions for a good quality check valve? I've had nothing but problems with all the cheap $3 ones I've tried in my CO2 line


----------



## matti2uude

Newobsession said:


> Darkblade, any suggestions for a good quality check valve? I've had nothing but problems with all the cheap $3 ones I've tried in my CO2 line


+1 even the good one I got from Ameekplec only last one year before failing.


----------



## Darkblade48

Newobsession said:


> Darkblade, any suggestions for a good quality check valve? I've had nothing but problems with all the cheap $3 ones I've tried in my CO2 line





matti2uude said:


> +1 even the good one I got from Ameekplec only last one year before failing.


I used to use some brass ones that I got from Hong Kong, but it failed and I chucked it.

I find that the HK ones tend to last about 2 years before giving up. The plastic ones last about a year before they become brittle, but they are very cheap, so I just end up using them and replacing them as necessary.

You can get some nice quality Swagelok ones, but they end up being $20-30, so...


----------



## Darkblade48

Just a small taste of what is to come.



Sorry about the poor image quality, you can tell I was excited


----------



## Darkblade48

And 25 minutes later....



One down!


----------



## 5318008

That's a nice looking regulator!


----------



## Darkblade48

The adjustment knob for the regulator is nice and big 

It will be for sale once I test it to ensure that there are no leaks. So far, so good. Bubbling nicely into my 0.5 gallon test aquarium.


----------



## pyrrolin

So how much would this one be to buy for an example?


----------



## Darkblade48

pyrrolin said:


> So how much would this one be to buy for an example?


I am thinking of letting this one go for $200, which covers cost of parts, shipping, and gas (had to drive around to pick up a few parts). This is cheaper than some units that people over on PlantedTank are selling it for ($250 and up for a dual stage regulator).

It is a very nice Matheson Series 8 regulator (dual stage).

On the previous page, I have a nice rebranded Victor (single stage) that is cheaper, if that is in your price range. I have yet to calculate the cost for that regulator setup, but it will be cheaper than the Matheson.


----------



## Greg_o

Great stuff Anthony. I'm looking at my current set up sort of hoping it suddenly fails so I have an excuse to upgrade.


----------



## Darkblade48

Greg_o said:


> Great stuff Anthony. I'm looking at my current set up sort of hoping it suddenly fails so I have an excuse to upgrade.


It never hurts to have another setup (or think of them as spare parts...you can always take a wrench and take it apart )


----------



## Darkblade48

For those that are still interested, I have started a sale thread here:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39347

Here is another teaser  Same ruler, just so you can get a comparison of how different the two regulators are in size.


----------



## GaryC

Anything for me? 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darkblade48

GaryC said:


> Anything for me?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


First come, first serve 

While both the Swagelok and Parker metering valves are excellent, I personally like the look of the vernier handle on the Parker 

Here's another shot of just the metering valve. This one is stainless steel, not chrome plated brass (oooh, fancy).


----------



## Darkblade48

A small (relatively large, actually) hiccup in the process.

For those that are holding their breath for the Fisher dual stage regulator, you may want to seek medical attention in case you pass out.

I received the regulator today, and it was described as "...recently pulled from a working environment, and is functioning fine."

Unfortunately, this was not the case 

I'll let the pictures do the talking.

Fresh out of the box...is that....?



Oh, the poor needle...someone might have tried to open the CO2 cylinder when the regulator was open all the way, causing the needle to jump right around (the low pressure manometer is not designed to handle the full 800 PSI at all!)



Not only that but...




The plate is warped!

And as if to add insult to injury/rubbing salt in the wound:

On a new CO2 cylinder, the high pressure gauge indicates:



Only 500 PSI in the cylinder! Clearly broken as well.

For comparison, here is what my Victor says:



In any case, I contacted the seller and he has agreed to ship a replacement to me immediately, at no charge (this is what I call service).

Now what am I going to do with a broken regulator...


----------



## Darkblade48

Well, no replacement since the regulator that the user thought he had was actually a different one.

Oh well. I got my money refunded. Now I have a spare solenoid and metering valve. If anyone is interested in it or the stainless steel Parker metering valve, let me know, I might put it up in my for sale thread in the meantime.

Edit: I still have a Victor single stage that is on its way, but if anyone is truly still interested, I can take a look to see if I can obtain another regulator rather than sell the parts separately...


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Tough break bro, I found some really nice Dual Stage but they all come with the "as is", "no fund", "untested", etc etc. 

At least you got a refund. Hey, quick question, when do you know you are reaching the end of your tank? Is it when it dips below 500 psi? Getting some mix replies, some wait till it completely gone, others do it before hand. 

Maybe it's the cold weather, but I'm getting close to 700 psi from 1000 psi.


----------



## Darkblade48

FlyingHellFish said:


> Tough break bro, I found some really nice Dual Stage but they all come with the "as is", "no fund", "untested", etc etc.
> 
> At least you got a refund.


I have my eyes on some nice dual stage regulators too, but they are a bit more expensive ($70+). I want to try to maintain costs to less than $200 so that people that are interested do not have to spend a lot of money.

On another note, is anyone still interested in dual stage regulator setups for $200 or single stage regulator setups for $160? If so, I'll keep on looking for parts...


FlyingHellFish said:


> Hey, quick question, when do you know you are reaching the end of your tank? Is it when it dips below 500 psi? Getting some mix replies, some wait till it completely gone, others do it before hand.
> 
> Maybe it's the cold weather, but I'm getting close to 700 psi from 1000 psi.


When your high pressure gauge starts to show a decrease in gas pressure, you are reaching the end of your cylinder.

I use a dual stage regulator, so I wait until the cylinder is completely empty. With some cheap single stage regulators, you might get EOTD.

700 - 1000 PSI sounds like the cylinder still has liquid CO2 in it.


----------



## matti2uude

I want to get a dual but have to wait until January.


----------



## Darkblade48

matti2uude said:


> I want to get a dual but have to wait until January.


Why not make it a Christmas present for yourself


----------



## pyrrolin

Im still at least a couple months from a pressurized c02 system but I will be interested when able


----------



## Darkblade48

Well then, no rush to get parts then, I suppose


----------



## Darkblade48

Have some more equipment coming in. A Matheson and a Victor regulator, both dual stage.


----------



## Darkblade48

Just wondering if anyone was still interested in regulators. I may be able to get some single stage Victors for a relatively decent price.

They're chrome plated too.

Still available is a(nother) Victor single stage, and also a Victor dual stage, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Darkblade48

Anyone interested in dual stage Mathesons? I might be able to get an OK deal on them


----------



## Darkblade48

If nobody's interested, I'll just let this slide.

Also, I'd like to see how many other people are interested in pressurized CO2? If nobody's interested, I won't bother spending anymore time on this


----------



## matti2uude

I still need a dual.


----------



## Darkblade48

matti2uude said:


> I still need a dual.


Have a nice Harris that should be coming sometime this week


----------



## matti2uude

Darkblade48 said:


> Have a nice Harris that should be coming sometime this week


Sounds good. I'd like a really good needle valve too.


----------



## Darkblade48

matti2uude said:


> Sounds good. I'd like a really good needle valve too.


I have some of these 










I particularly like the vernier handle.


----------



## matti2uude

Darkblade48 said:


> I have some of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I particularly like the vernier handle.


Yes that one is perfect.


----------



## matti2uude

Pm sent


----------



## Darkblade48

matti2uude said:


> Pm sent


Replied 

Anyone interested in *solenoids*? I can do a group buy. I think each solenoid will be about $35 without an electrical cord.

Let me know how many are interested; I'm picking up two for myself for sure.


----------



## Darkblade48

Lots of new equipment coming 

Edit: 4 dual stage, 2 single stage regulators; another 2 single stage are on the table. 

That should be enough for now


----------



## jpessa

Darkblade48 said:


> Lots of new equipment coming
> 
> Edit: 4 dual stage, 2 single stage regulators; another 2 single stage are on the table.
> 
> That should be enough for now


OK Anthony,

after speaking with you a couple weeks ago (thanks again for the ferts!), and reading up on pressurized CO2, and YES, getting frustrated with the inconsistency of my DIY, I am slowly coming to accept that I will want a pressurized system.

I'm still at the beginning stages of this contemplation, and budget wise I'm probably looking at beginning March for available cash (have to space out my purchases, or hubby will catch on to how much this new hobby is costing...), but I know I want to buy from you (little bit of advance notice so you can start shopping ). I don't want to do this myself!

Thanks,
Julie


----------



## Darkblade48

Hi there Julie 

Nice to know that your planted aquarium is coming along well.

Pressurized CO2 is definitely less of a hassle (just set it and forget it!). I usually have some stuff available, but I am not sure what kind of budget you are looking for (so I can shop accordingly).


----------



## jpessa

Hi Anthony,
just sent you a PM.
J


----------



## pyrrolin

Just a little question. If the amount of plants in the tank changes, such as growth and adding plants and removing plants, do you need to adjust your co2?

Ok, another question, the thingies you put in the tank that turn green to show proper co2, how long does the solution last?


----------



## Darkblade48

pyrrolin said:


> Just a little question. If the amount of plants in the tank changes, such as growth and adding plants and removing plants, do you need to adjust your co2?


Theoretically, yes.



pyrrolin said:


> Ok, another question, the thingies you put in the tank that turn green to show proper co2, how long does the solution last?


I usually change them out every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Bebu

PM sent. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

